# Update on



## Belinda (May 20, 2009)

Hi,

I have been so busy with shows and foaling that I have not been on to update on the nice babies we have so far.. Here are just a few . Please visit my website for the rest. Thanks for letting me share these with you..

[SIZE=12pt]" CROSS COUNTRY SUMMERTIME BLUES" filly[/SIZE]







[SIZE=12pt]"CROSS COUNTRY DOWN UNDER" filly [/SIZE]

CONGRATS TO PEGGY HAVERLY






[SIZE=12pt]"CROSS COUNTRY WHEN DOVES CRY" filly[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]"CROSS COUNTRY CODE OF SILENCE" colt [/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]'CROSS COUNTRY LADY STARDUST" filly[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

"CROSS COUNTRY MYSTERY TRAIN' colt






[SIZE=12pt]"CROSS COUNTRY SMOKING GUN" colt[/SIZE]

SOLD -CONGRATS IVY TEMPLENTON


----------



## Belinda (May 20, 2009)

OH Well , Thanks for everyone looking !!!


----------



## crponies (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## candycar (May 21, 2009)

very nice bunch-o-babies ya got there! I love how the shetland babies seem so much more up-headed compared to the mini babies.


----------



## JWC sr. (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful babies Belinda. Good job as usual. Now get back into the barn and work on Majic. LOL By the way thanks for the Ada win (2 Grand Champion Stallions Wins and he is only a yearling) with him. You are doing a good job for us and we appreciate it.


----------



## h2t99 (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful foals!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 22, 2009)

WOW Belinda They are all soooooo nice!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 24, 2009)

Belinda they are so beautiful. I think my fav is When Doves Cry....I just want to kiss that little nose and her ears are to die for!! Congratulations!! Heidi


----------



## hairicane (May 25, 2009)

Very lovely foals!!


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (May 25, 2009)

Beautiful babies!


----------

